# FET - buserelin can it delay your period



## Em Mac17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi 

Can anyone shed any light on this, had first IVF attempt in Dec but got BFN but on the up side got 8 little frosties!!! just began buserelin injections but (as i didnt have these on 1st try as was on short protocol due to low fertility levels) not sure what to expect of them. Was beginning to get 1st signs of period but now it has stopped...does anyone know if it can delay your period and if this can mess up the treatment at all??

xx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Glitter

I didnt have a bleed between D\R and Progynova not sure if it was the buselerin or not. I have erratic cycles thanks to my PCOS so put it down to this. I still had my positive outcome without a bleed.

Im sure your clinic will know what the best course of action is if you dont bleed.

Hope this helps, couldnt read and run. xx


----------



## Em Mac17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for this Nikki (and sorry about name change just to confuse you - just getting used it on here) 

really nice to hear you had success and no period, if im unsure about things i will ring and ask clinic if it is normal or not, just find this so different to IVF in Dec.

xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

My first two ICSI cycles my period was delayed by buserelin injections, the second time until two days before my scan which was stressful    Both times I was ready for the next stage at the scan though. Good luck and hope it all works out for you


----------



## clairec1154 (Aug 14, 2010)

EM - Mine has just been delayed by 4-5 days, whereas last time it was on time and very light and this time rather heavy! (Sorry TMI!)


----------



## Em Mac17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks ladies it is great to hear that it can be delayed but will hopefully come eventually feel so worried that it may delay treatment, weirdly i felt more in control on IVF in Dec as was on Short protocol and was in clinic quite regularly, so this is first time have D/R and feels like unknown territory.

thanks for your advise and support ladies (sorry if i have asked this question on more than one thread just getting used to it)

lots of     to you all xx


----------

